# Sony PS4 at 19000/-



## rohan2015 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi,
I want to buy Sony PS4, for better deal I started searching on website. I found that one dealer is selling PS4 on quikr at 19000/- (almost 50% discount). He has also mentioned that it is 100% brand new with 100% full warranty. I am not much sure about this. Anyone has any idea about this type of selling/buying. Is it region locked? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sshaggy (Jul 14, 2015)

Probably fake. They will ask you to deposit amount in advance. And will disappear after that. If you insist on seeing the product, they will tell you that they operate from a different city. 
Do not pay any money in advance, no matter how tempting the deal may appear.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 14, 2015)

sshaggy said:


> Probably fake. They will ask you to deposit amount in advance. And will disappear after that. If you insist on seeing the product, they will tell you that they operate from a different city.
> Do not pay any money in advance, no matter how tempting the deal may appear.



you are probably right.
OP can also go to the person and then check the device yourself


----------

